# Turtle Tankmates



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a turtle that is about 5-6 inches. I wanted to know what fsh would be able to go with him. He is not very aggressive. I have put a feeder guppy in with him and still he has not eaten it. I was thinking of any like a needle nose gar? But I have no idea. Please Help*H2


----------



## NinjaFish (Mar 17, 2011)

It depends on what kind of turtle you have


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

if its a red slider then only feeders  


it likes hunting


----------



## NinjaFish (Mar 17, 2011)

Ha I also have Red Eared Sliders, I don't recommend placing other fish into the same tank except feeder fish. Because if your fish get hungry they WILL eat them, even if you feed them 3 times a day (which I don't recommend)
Most fish aren't very healthy for your turtles and can even make them sick (especially Gold Fish) Just stick with feeder fish, it's funny watching they try to catch them


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Actually minnows are the only fish a RES is supposed to eat, and its mainly narrowed down to mosquito fish due to the RES being captive. Mine is about 7 years old, about 8" in size and she refuses superworms,goldfish,rosies,earthworms. 
I feed mine snails from the tank mainly and her sticks. 

IMO as a keeper of a RES, dont have any fish in there, maybe give her 3-4 a week rather then leaving them in the tank with her.


----------



## sparkyr99 (Jan 9, 2011)

Cheap fish. Preferrably ones you're not attached too also.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Actually the cheaper feeders are pretty bad for a turtle nutrition wise. 
This site will help you ALOT
Redearslider.com :: All about Red Ear Sliders and the Turtle Talk forum


----------

